#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Ligações multplas no mesmo tronco

## MichelGoulart

Boa tarde caros colegas, estava procurando algo no foram, que aborde sobre rodas de entrada que detalhe sobre minha necessidade.
Gostaria de saber com a experiencia dos colegas, a seguinte questão.
Tenha um único tronco por linha analogia da vivo.
Porem quando um cliente liga pra esse "numero" pela logica seria a linha ficar ocupada, e de fato fica.
Porem gostaria queria saber o método de receber essas ligações, porem quando um outro cliente tentar ligar nesse mesmo numero, não de como ocupada e sim gera tom de uma nova ligação.

----------


## traxx3

Não tem como amigo. Porque ai já envolve a sinalização de voz. Se um numero dá ocupado e porque vulgamente não tem o "slot" do canal disponivel já que o que a operadora te oferece é apenas um unico "slot" de canal.

Melhor ai é contratar um numero voip ou então portar o seu atual.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Entendi
Então o ideal seria portabilizar esse numero para um numero VOIP ?
Mais dai seria um plano comum ou com alguma caraterística especifica.

----------


## traxx3

Um pacote de numero voip já vem com uns 2 ou 5 canais. Ai na hora da contratação voce pergunta quantas "canais" vem junto com o numero. Quanta mais canais mais pessoas ligam ao mesmo tempo.


Eu recomendo a directcall ou a falemais voip

https://www.falemaisvoip.com.br/

https://www.directcall.com.br/


Média ai de R$ 50,00 por mes o numero.

----------

